# Salomon F22 Sizing



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't find a shop anywhere near me that sells these damn boots so I'm going to order them online since Xmas has been good to me so far lol... I wear a size 10 Nitro, but have to go to a 10.5 since my toes hits the tip a bit. Is Salomon sizing pretty on point, or are they cut small/big?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

All the salomon stuff me and my friend have bought has been true to the Mondo size. My 28cm feet fit my 28 F20's perfect. Same for my friends 29.5cm feet and his 29.5 F20's


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd go true. You could go a half size down and pack them out but safe bet would be true


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The F series boots psck out a lot less then normal type boots when it comes to length. If you are inbetween sizes then you will probably get way with going to the smaller size.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys.. I went and got a 10. I remember when I bought the Nitro's they were cut a bit tight so I went up a half size, so the Salomon 10 should be spot on ...


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I also ordered mine and just went w/ the Mondo. turned out great.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

agree with what everyone has stated...Salomons are true to size.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

TXBDan said:


> I also ordered mine and just went w/ the Mondo. turned out great.


I picked them up on evo.com.. Paid $15 extra to get second day shipping.. I want them before my wednesday run lol..


----------

